
Leveling Up at Foursquare (Dennis Crowley) - kernelv
https://medium.com/foursquare-direct/leveling-up-at-foursquare-61b0eb39dc3a#.ynbqhzg4x
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10904521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10904521)

